# Yamaha RX-497 & RX-V456 Receivers



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

My listing...on ebay:

Yamaha RX-V456 Excellent!! w/ Ipod Dock - eBay (item 150586866775 end time Apr-10-11 20:26:03 PDT)

Yamaha RX-497 150 watt Receiver Excellent!! - eBay (item 150586869004 end time Apr-10-11 20:35:56 PDT)


----------

